# My friend started dressing weird cus of myspace!! Scene, Punk, 80's, Metalhead, Etc.



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

I know a lot of people seem to jest scene kids and little emo kids for their "horrible" hair and skinny girls jeans on men. But is it really THAT bad? Personally, I hate scene kids, not their style, but their personalities. They're annoying. 

I have been dressing "scene" for years. My brother used to teach me guitar, so when kids were growing up with Britney Spears and Nsync in my teen years, I was growing up to Metallica, Sepultura, Motley Crue, Iron Maiden, Marilyn Manson, etc. I didn't find anything wrong with this and when I was 12 years old I cut my long locks because I wanted to look like Nikki Sixx.

Let's just say I've had that hair for 8 years now, and I started dressing like that since sophmore year in highschool. Percings weren't a style for me, they were a nessecity. And I only had one friend in my high school years who really understood me but she dressed preppy and everything. She was so sweet but we lost contact after she went to an out of town school.

So I saw her the other day, and I didn't even recognize her. She was wearing skinny jeans, like 6 belts and some hello kitty shirt and she saw me in the mall working, and screamed and ran over to me. 

I haven't seen her in two years mind you and I stared at her for a good ten minutes. She was totally and completely scene. Scene hair, scene clothes, horribly done eyeliner, everything. 

I felt sick and I asked her why she was dressed like that, and she told me "Ohhh, well I saw this girl on myspace and I thought, why not!?!" I was like... "Who?" and she told me "Kiki Kannibal! Her hair is so rad!" In my mind, yeah, if you like looking like a raccoon! I told her then "But hun, I've been dressing just like you for the past 4 years, why did a 14 year old change your mind?" 
"Oh, I don't know! I just think she looks really good!"


I rolled my eyes when she walked away to look at some products and then I looked back at her.
So I kinda laughed, trying not to laugh at her but just laugh for fun and she then told me "Well, see ya! I gotta go get my hair done! See ya laterzzzzz!"

I just sat there for a second with my mouth open! Like... WTF!?!

Discusszle:

Have any of your friends ever changed style while away or because of myspace?
Scene kids.
Looking like Kiki Kannibal and horrible scene eyeliner like THIS:





Gawd >_<||| My eyes! Her hair is matted and gross and her eyeliner looks like a 5 year old with crayolas drew on them! AWWWWW! Jeez >_<


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm only 24 but I'm out of the loop. What is "scene"?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I'm only 24 but I'm out of the loop. What is "scene"?_

 
I think we used to call them "poseurs" back in the day...


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Translations as needed - our poseur and hipster is today's scenester, except without the irony and self-awareness.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

if she thinks she looks good like that, then why is it such a big deal?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_if she thinks she looks good like that, then why is it such a big deal?_

 
But that's the thing, even if she looks good she's changing her entire attitude and wardrobe because of a WEBSITE!?

>_<||| Stuuupid in my opinion.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I'm only 24 but I'm out of the loop. What is "scene"?_

 

Ummmm... I agree with lara and giz, but here's an explantion pretty much from gaiaonline my other love <3 forum:

 Quote:

  Girls:
-Razored hair, extensions, colored an unatural color or blonde and black skunk hair. Kinda like a neo-mullet
-Lotsa black eyeliner to make them look somewhat like a raccoon or a cat.
-HORRIBLE, and when I say horrible, I mean HORRIBLE face makeup. Most of the time they look like they are dead because their shades are 5x lighter than what they should be.
-Skinny Jeans
-Chuck Taylors, Vans, Any Ballet Flat Shoe
-Huge Plastic Clips in their hair
-Basically a J-Rock look except americanized
-Most of these girls sometimes end up to be horribly racist, I have kinda noticed that with being friends of them on myspace. It's kinda sad how they throw around racist slang like it's no tomorrow.
-Scene is basically emo, but with rainbows and unicorns thrown in the wardrobe.
Pictures speak louder than words:
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...g?t=1186910896
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...g?t=1186910967

Basically.

Guys:
- Razored Hair, neo mullet, unnatural colors, etc etc.
- eyeliner and eyeshadows of a bright color or black only
- Girl pants. Raid your sister's closet girl pants.
- Tight band shirts
- 5 belts or more to wear.
- Vans, chucks, Nike shoes
- Piercings, lots of them.
Again, pictures:
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...g?t=1186911132
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...g?t=1186911163

You will normally see them lurking around your mall, infront of your starbucks or skateboarding near your car ^_^  
 
That should explain what a scene kid is, if that doesn't help, type scene kid in google, it'll come up, and probably a few tutorials on HOW to be scene will come up too.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 12, 2007)

thank u all for the clarification. I always wondered why those boys would were girl jeans. And is it me or are all the males that are into it man-orexic it's nasty. I didn't know boys could be so skinny til I started goig to the mall on friday nights.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_thank u all for the clarification. I always wondered why those boys would were girl jeans. And is it me or are all the males that are into it man-orexic it's nasty. I didn't know boys could be so skinny til I started goig to the mall on friday nights._

 
Unfortunatly I've noticed that is actually become a huge problem for high school around my area. We had a article in the paper about it the other day, where they found two girls throwing up in the bathroom at the school after lunch and had them questioned. Same with boys now too. -_- It's actually kinda sad... and it can really effect their bodies growing up.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it is not at all uncommon for people to try out new identities based on media.  Some ladies emulate the looks found in music videos, some ladies emulate television stars, some ladies copy runway styles, and some a picture on a website.  To some degree we are all guilty of trying "looks."  Why does her attempt at this one look bother you so much?  No man is an island...we all have our influences, don't we?


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 12, 2007)

I can say myself that I am influenced by pictures of various subculture groups (including scene) on myspace, or just on other random sites on the internet...but I mean it wouldn't be a ginourmous transformation.  I think the fact that you said she had been preppy before hand and now is like total scene kid would be a slight worry, although you haven't seen her in two years so...

When I see pictures of unusual looking people (scene kids, punk kids, goths etc etc) I see what parts I like about them (with that Kiki person/thing I like some of the necklaces she wears) and I try to encorporate some of that into my style...


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Off Topic: kiki kannibal's dress is fuckin cute and I want it.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

i think that kiki girl looks terrible what the hell is she gunna look like when shes 40?


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 12, 2007)

It occurs to me that I looked like a jackass during the 80s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think there's anything wrong with being influenced by what you see when you're young - your sense of style is still so fluid then...hell I still am influenced by stuff now (esp. with makeup).  People try on looks until they find something that they're comfortable in.  Now the skinny thing is concerning because that's just dangerous - but if it's all about the hair and clothes, most of them will turn out just fine, and will spend a lot of time hiding the pictures of them from their children so that they can't be used as bribery when the children want to do something stupid with their hair...

Yeah. I have a 14 year old.  And it's aaaaaaall coming back to haunt me now.  I'm sorry Mom!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm really open to funky hairstyles, but God, that has got to be the worst hair I've ever seen! Big time fugly.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 12, 2007)

good lord :| loads of year 9, 10 and 11 girls are dressing "scene" to the point it's ridiculous :| it's not a good look at all. 

I get called a scene kid, when i'm not even that, why i get called that? because i like music such as GNR, AC/DC, Metallica, Velvet Revolver and stuff like that. that's not scene, it's a metal rocker lol \m/


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 13, 2007)

I think you're being really quick to judge her. I think if she's having fun with some style thing (although it isn't my style), who cares? If she's not waxing poetic about some indie band or really changing herself beyond the superficial, I don't see what's the big deal. As far as I know, scene clothes/style has no real spiritual/religious or otherwise significant meaning. Everyone gets their style cues from somewhere; you aren't born thinking piercings are "necessity" (and they really aren't, when it comes down it, because you won't die without them).


----------



## lara (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm. Reading back over the original post, it almost sounds like you're put out because she's doing 'your' style.

People always bitch that they wore skinny jeans first/cut their hair into feathered ironic mullets years before it was trendy/were into band X before everyone else. Who cares? Just call yourself a style icon, give some hairstyling tips to your friend and move on.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_But that's the thing, even if she looks good she's changing her entire attitude and wardrobe because of a WEBSITE!?

>_<||| Stuuupid in my opinion._

 
myspace is this generation's cultural phenomenon. if it wasn't myspace, she'd be getting it from television...what's the difference? you can't vilify her for being human, humans are influenced by what they see.

and lara, i think i fell in love with you after reading your last post hahahaha.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

Since when did having ratty, animal print hair come into stlye? LOL. And when did bad makeup come into style as well?

:lol


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think you're being really quick to judge her. I think if she's having fun with some style thing (although it isn't my style), who cares? If she's not waxing poetic about some indie band or really changing herself beyond the superficial, I don't see what's the big deal. As far as I know, scene clothes/style has no real spiritual/religious or otherwise significant meaning. Everyone gets their style cues from somewhere._

 

I totally agree with you. 



Who cares!!! and quit hating.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Hmm. Reading back over the original post, it almost sounds like you're put out because she's doing 'your' style.

People always bitch that they wore skinny jeans first/cut their hair into feathered ironic mullets years before it was trendy/were into band X before everyone else. Who cares? Just call yourself a style icon, give some hairstyling tips to your friend and move on._

 
Not really. Lol, sure I was one of the first of my school to do it. Never said people before me or after me did it, because god knows they did, it's called the 80's, and it was huge. It's just that, changing yourself as a whole because of a website (which actually wasn't the case, she lied, but read on for that). I don't care if someone ever copies something I've done, actually, I take great appreciation to that. It's the greatest flattery I could ever get from someone younger than me. If my style is worth copying, well then, I feel happy.

I also talked to my friend online who is also her friend. She told me that my friend (I'll call her K) got a new boyfriend in a rock band, so that explains a LOTTTT of it. I can understand K changing her look for a guy, or to impress a guy, even though I've never truely changed my style for a guy, I did start wearing more colorful clothing because my boyfriend asked me too, and me and him were total paradoxs in highschool, rocker girl and football player. Gargh.

I also talked to her on the phone today and met her at the mall to talk. We went shopping (PARTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and she told me she always loved my style and everything, she just didn't wanna seem like a copier. I laughed and told her not to worry about it, that I didn't care about her "copying" anyone besides a 14 year old raccoon on the internet. So we're fine, it just shocked me that's all =D

So that pretty much wrapped that up. XD


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_I totally agree with you. 



Who cares!!! and quit hating._

 
Lol, I'm not hating. Just shocked.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Since when did having ratty, animal print hair come into stlye? LOL. And when did bad makeup come into style as well?

:lol_

 
Bout two years ago XD! I found it funny when everyone started doing it on myspace too. When one of those girls used to try and add my friend, she would say "Ashley, we got some raccoons under the server again, should I let them in, or chase them out with a broom?"

I lol'd so hard at that all the time.


----------



## kymmilee (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't care what anyone says,  i hate scene kids with a fiery passion. they bastardize EVERYTHING. straight edge culture, punk rock, emo, clothing. basically anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 13, 2007)

I no fan or follower of trends or scenes or whatever but if youngsters want to dress like that then its up to them. Everyone has a right to express themself how ever stupid they might end up looking. I'd really hate to think that people were judging me by the way I dress and look but I'm sure it happens. I think some of them look adorable all dressed up too lol... It's like Halloween every day!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

  i don't care what anyone says, i hate scene kids with a fiery passion. they bastardize EVERYTHING. straight edge culture, punk rock, emo, clothing. basically anything they can get their hands on.  
 
It's not the clothes that they wear doing it, it's their attitudes and behaviors. It's the same thing with the fake goth kids. It's not the part where they don the clothes that's irritating, it's the part where they pretend to be this knowledgeable person on things goth.

I hate it when people pretend they started were into Louis Vuitton before or when they act like they're so into high fashion designers and don't know a damn thing. It's not that they just started wearing or paying attention to these designers, it's that they act like they discovered them and everyone after them who found about these things is the poser


----------



## Mxue (Aug 13, 2007)

That Kiki Kannibal has a gorgeous face and tons of friends on myspace, which imo is why girls copy her. They also tend to copy her attitude which is to be really selfish, obnoxious and arrogant. 
I'm sure your friend in time will grow out of it.

Just like kiki kannibal did;
http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7...ab794fcja0.jpg


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mxue* 

 
_That Kiki Kannibal has a gorgeous face and tons of friends on myspace, which imo is why girls copy her. They also tend to copy her attitude which is to be really selfish, obnoxious and arrogant. 
I'm sure your friend in time will grow out of it.

Just like kiki kannibal did;
http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7...ab794fcja0.jpg_

 
Yeah... and just like she got BANNED from myspace for life because she posted a picture of her boobs on her myspace bulletin and then blamed her boyfriend at the time of it and posted a naked picture of him. At 14 years old? I mean... come onnnn. >_<

But this isn't about Kiki Kannibal, and IMO, she is a really pretty girl, but pretty girls can be ugly because of their personalities. I agree with my boyfriend, he once told me "I could meet a girl with the most beautiful face and body in the world, but it wouldn't mean anything if she didn't have a brain or a good personality to go with it."


----------



## Chastity (Aug 13, 2007)

Styles are going to come and go.  The huge scene deal will eventually fade out.
Oh man, Kiki Kannibal's hair is quite possibly the ugliest thing I've ever seen.  That's a little too much, imo.


----------



## Mxue (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Yeah... and just like she got BANNED from myspace for life because she posted a picture of her boobs on her myspace bulletin and then blamed her boyfriend at the time of it and posted a naked picture of him. At 14 years old? I mean... come onnnn. >_<

But this isn't about Kiki Kannibal, and IMO, she is a really pretty girl, but pretty girls can be ugly because of their personalities. I agree with my boyfriend, he once told me "I could meet a girl with the most beautiful face and body in the world, but it wouldn't mean anything if she didn't have a brain or a good personality to go with it."_

 
Um, she sent her ex that picture, and he sent one back. Then they broke up and he spread the picture around, so she spread his nude around. She didn't purposefully post it herself. And she's actually 15. Different people have different standards. I was friends with this girl who was STUNNING, but all she ever talked about was other people, all she would do was bitch bitch bitch, but she's had lots of boyfs.


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2007)

@ BloodMittens

Your 1st post sounds like you feel superior to other people just because you've been a part of some questionable trend for longer than others. Teenagers change their style frequently, and with the popularity of Myspace, it's no wonder some use it as their source of inspiration.

Does it really matter? Rest assured, you'll both be looking back on pictures of your youth and wonder, what was I thinking!


----------



## iamlelilien (Aug 13, 2007)

Kiki Kannibal's eye makeup is photoshopped sometimes. I've seen pictures where the black was obviously added using the airbrush tool.

I love the scene style, but it can be very poorly done. My opinion: bright colors = good, crazy hair = good, dramatic makeup = good, but sacrificing the health of one's hair = bad and making no effort to apply makeup neatly = bad.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_@ BloodMittens

Your 1st post sounds like you feel superior to other people just because you've been a part of some questionable trend for longer than others. Teenagers change their style frequently, and with the popularity of Myspace, it's no wonder some use it as their source of inspiration.

Does it really matter? Rest assured, you'll both be looking back on pictures of your youth and wonder, what was I thinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, I don't think I've ever felt that way. Acting better than others is actually a pet peeve of mine. I was just shocked imo.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Kiki Kannibal's eye makeup is photoshopped sometimes. I've seen pictures where the black was obviously added using the airbrush tool.

I love the scene style, but it can be very poorly done. My opinion: bright colors = good, crazy hair = good, dramatic makeup = good, but sacrificing the health of one's hair = bad and making no effort to apply makeup neatly = bad._

 
<3

@ Mxue - I still think she's 14, if she said her birthday on the correct date that is, because if she WAS 14, then she shouldn't be 15 until I'm 20. Plus she used to tell people she was 15 and then she told everyone she was 14, so god knows what her real age is, she might be 14 she might be 15, either way, it's bordering child porn. So also, who knows if she really posted it herself or not, it's the internet, anyone can lie easily.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 13, 2007)

OT. so that's her name? i've seen pictures of her floating around on other forums and i always thought she was fugly. to each their own i guess.


----------



## Mxue (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_<3

@ Mxue - I still think she's 14, if she said her birthday on the correct date that is, because if she WAS 14, then she shouldn't be 15 until I'm 20. Plus she used to tell people she was 15 and then she told everyone she was 14, so god knows what her real age is, she might be 14 she might be 15, either way, it's bordering child porn. So also, who knows if she really posted it herself or not, it's the internet, anyone can lie easily._

 
I've talked to her on stickam and she said she would be 16 in september. Yes thats true, but imo I don't think anyone would want a pic of their boobs getting out? I'm sure she didn't WANT to be banned from myspace.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there really a difference from having your style influenced from myspace or from Cosmo(girl)? Who cares if she changed her style. 

Do you know how many times I have changed my style since 14? In fact versatility is part of my personality. One day I can be hanging out at the Eurobar downtime with the gay population and then one day I can be sipping on spirits with my poshy supervisor/friend. then the next week I am at the Def Leppard concert with my older bro. 

I buy what I like, if your friend didn't like her clothes then she wouldn't buy it. Her money, geez.


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 13, 2007)

This cracks me up.  I didn't know what "scene kids" were as I am now 39 and pretty much outta the loop.  BUT....I looked at these pics and I thought, "Oh, there's me in high school."  In 10th grade I was sporting the whole Flashdance look, wearing double belts, cut up workout shirts with acid washed jeans and VERY high heeled pumps (and I'd run all the way to Driver's Ed in those bitches).  11th grade, heard Motley Crue and that's all she wrote.  I got my hair cut just like Nikki Sixx and I went from wearing pumps to wearing wrestling boots, and let's not forget the Aqua Net in the pink and white can!  My old friends freaked out on me since I was now a "Metalhead"  Move on into the early 90's and I was all about the clubs that played techno and going to a rave here and there.  Now, I'm a Mom (but I REFUSE to dress like one!)  So it's all about Bebe.  So my point is, it's pretty natural for your likes/dislikes to change as you go on and you pretty much start dressing the part.  I think that your friend's new beau may have been the influence here.  I had friends get mad at ME because I had "changed" but inside I was the same person.  I think you should hang out with your friend and I'll bet you will like her as much as you did 2 years ago.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Not really. Lol, sure I was one of the first of my school to do it. Never said people before me or after me did it, because god knows they did, it's called the 80's, and it was huge. It's just that, changing yourself as a whole because of a website (which actually wasn't the case, she lied, but read on for that). I don't care if someone ever copies something I've done, actually, I take great appreciation to that. It's the greatest flattery I could ever get from someone younger than me. If my style is worth copying, well then, I feel happy.

I also talked to my friend online who is also her friend. She told me that my friend (I'll call her K) got a new boyfriend in a rock band, so that explains a LOTTTT of it. I can understand K changing her look for a guy, or to impress a guy, even though I've never truely changed my style for a guy, I did start wearing more colorful clothing because my boyfriend asked me too, and me and him were total paradoxs in highschool, rocker girl and football player. Gargh.

I also talked to her on the phone today and met her at the mall to talk. We went shopping (PARTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and she told me she always loved my style and everything, she just didn't wanna seem like a copier. I laughed and told her not to worry about it, that I didn't care about her "copying" anyone besides a 14 year old raccoon on the internet. So we're fine, it just shocked me that's all =D

So that pretty much wrapped that up. XD_

 
I did hang out with her. No one has read that yet? XD

She's actually turned out to have changed, but not in a real bad way, she's the same, she just likes different music now and such. I don't mind though, she's an awesome shopping buddy and she actually went straightedge on drugs and drinking right now, and that's awesome because I'm the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm not the only sober one at the parties anymore. Haha.


----------



## Willa (Aug 14, 2007)

Reminds me of those girls on the livejournals
They emulate...

All look the same and they kinda only accept girls who dress like this kiki girl ''thing''.

I totaly understand how you feel.
Its like : ho! I like that style, why not change my whole personnality and emulate somebody I dont know! 

Originality please!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Reminds me of those girls on the livejournals
They emulate...

All look the same and they kinda only accept girls who dress like this kiki girl ''thing''.

I totaly understand how you feel.
Its like : ho! I like that style, why not change my whole personnality and emulate somebody I dont know! 

Originality please!!!_

 
I couldn't have said it better myself. I notice this just happening all over the place. The last person I expected was a friend, who is 20. So I was like


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Bout two years ago XD! I found it funny when everyone started doing it on myspace too. When one of those girls used to try and add my friend, she would say "Ashley, we got some raccoons under the server again, should I let them in, or chase them out with a broom?"

I lol'd so hard at that all the time._

 
It looks so horrible. I can't believe that girls will do that to themselves.


----------



## peacelovechanel (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Hmm. Reading back over the original post, it almost sounds like you're put out because she's doing 'your' style.

People always bitch that they wore skinny jeans first/cut their hair into feathered ironic mullets years before it was trendy/were into band X before everyone else. Who cares? Just call yourself a style icon, give some hairstyling tips to your friend and move on._

 
lol


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aevalin* 

 
_It occurs to me that I looked like a jackass during the 80s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think there's anything wrong with being influenced by what you see when you're young - your sense of style is still so fluid then...hell I still am influenced by stuff now (esp. with makeup).  People try on looks until they find something that they're comfortable in.  Now the skinny thing is concerning because that's just dangerous - but if it's all about the hair and clothes, most of them will turn out just fine, and will spend a lot of time hiding the pictures of them from their children so that they can't be used as bribery when the children want to do something stupid with their hair...

Yeah. I have a 14 year old.  And it's aaaaaaall coming back to haunt me now.  I'm sorry Mom!_

 
Please tell me that you did the colored acid washed jeans and the jelly shoes!!  that way, I won't feel like such a dork all by myself!!


----------



## lara (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Please tell me that you did the colored acid washed jeans and the jelly shoes!!  that way, I won't feel like such a dork all by myself!!_

 
Peach jeans with an 6" zip.


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Please tell me that you did the colored acid washed jeans and the jelly shoes!!  that way, I won't feel like such a dork all by myself!!_

 
Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh those jelly shoes that were hot and sweaty and left blisters.  I had safety pins in my ears.  I had safety pins pegging my jeans.  I had hair that was shaved on one side of my head and a bob on the other.  Friends put pictures on Facebook the other day and I was wearing something I'd forgotten I owned.  Remember when the whole Japanese fashion thing happened.  Kenzo I think?  And everything was industrial and grey...

Oh and let's not forget jeans with zippers on the ankles, or parachute pants or those jeans with the zippers on the sides with the coloured fabric behind them.  Or geez way early 80s - knickers...


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Please tell me that you did the colored acid washed jeans and the jelly shoes!!  that way, I won't feel like such a dork all by myself!!_

 

I love jellys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG... I'm a dork >_>


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aevalin* 

 
_Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh those jelly shoes that were hot and sweaty and left blisters.  I had safety pins in my ears.  I had safety pins pegging my jeans.  I had hair that was shaved on one side of my head and a bob on the other.  Friends put pictures on Facebook the other day and I was wearing something I'd forgotten I owned.  Remember when the whole Japanese fashion thing happened.  Kenzo I think?  And everything was industrial and grey...

Oh and let's not forget jeans with zippers on the ankles, or parachute pants or those jeans with the zippers on the sides with the coloured fabric behind them.  Or geez way early 80s - knickers..._

 
Don't forget all the rocks that would end up in your jellies!  I had the same haircut as you...dyed black.  I actually kind of looked like Daria's friend with the nose ring...complete with the angst-ridden jaded sneer.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking 'alternative' for the purpose of fashion is a bizarre oxymoron!


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mxue* 

 
_I've talked to her on stickam and she said she would be 16 in september._

 
I had never heard of her before reading this thread, but when I saw the picture at the start, I assumed she was at least mid-20s. Oh well!


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Don't forget all the rocks that would end up in your jellies!  I had the same haircut as you...dyed black.  I actually kind of looked like Daria's friend with the nose ring...complete with the angst-ridden jaded sneer._

 
I didn't do much colour wise to my hair - it's very red as it is.  I did however use Flirt temporary colours - anyone remember those?!


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 16, 2007)

Haha, a little off topic but this reminds me of something my dad said to me the other day. I have a lot of ear piercings, a nose piercing, and a belly button piercing. All pretty standard stuff. I'm in that weird middle ground of being more peirced than most people but nowhere near hardcore. Anyway, my dad seems to think I'll "grow out of" my nose ring or that I got it for attention. I've never looked at it that way. I just like my piercings and my jewelry. I think they are pretty. It's frustrating in a lot of ways to have an in-between style. I like preppy clothes and a lot of American-Eagle casualwear but I also like piercings and bold make-up and rock-n-roll hair. So I wind up looking like a wannabe to both crowds. Anyway, it annoys me that style = attitude for a lot of people. I'm not trying to make an attitude statement. It's purely aesthetic.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 16, 2007)

I personally think if you copy everything from one style, you look like you're trying too hard to be that style.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 21, 2009)

lara said:


> Hmm. Reading back over the original post, it almost sounds like you're put out because she's doing 'your' style.
> 
> 
> I think Lara has summed this up very well. When I read it, it did sound a bit like sour grapes because she has adopted a similar style to you. Well, there is a saying that “imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.”  She was so happy to see you as well, you should be happy for her because she probably always looked up to you and admired your style when you said she dressed “preppy.”


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow... This was over 2 years ago.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 22, 2009)

WOWWWWWWW. WTF is with that chicks hair!???? I think i'd laugh my ass off if I ever saw anyone with hair like that. We have scene kids where I live of course (Its Cali), but I've never seen an extreme scene kid like that chick with her hair that big.


----------



## gooblyglob (Oct 22, 2009)

Kiki Kannibal... well don't I feel ancient!

You know you're getting old(er) when you and your friends drink more water than beer at metal gigs and leave goth clubs go home to sleep. LOL. well... maybe that's just me... haha...

never bothered me how people dress... I find some amusing that's all.


----------



## Willa (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Wow... This was over 2 years ago._

 
People sometimes do that...


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 24, 2009)

^But I always wonder how! I've cruised through old threads before, but I always know that they haven't been posted in in a long time.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marielle001* 

 
_Haha, a little off topic but this reminds me of something my dad said to me the other day. I have a lot of ear piercings, a nose piercing, and a belly button piercing. All pretty standard stuff. I'm in that weird middle ground of being more peirced than most people but nowhere near hardcore. Anyway, my dad seems to think I'll "grow out of" my nose ring or that I got it for attention. I've never looked at it that way. I just like my piercings and my jewelry. I think they are pretty. It's frustrating in a lot of ways to have an in-between style. I like preppy clothes and a lot of American-Eagle casualwear but I also like piercings and bold make-up and rock-n-roll hair. So I wind up looking like a wannabe to both crowds. Anyway, it annoys me that style = attitude for a lot of people. I'm not trying to make an attitude statement. It's purely aesthetic._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gooblyglob* 

 
_Kiki Kannibal... well don't I feel ancient!

You know you're getting old(er) when you and your friends drink more water than beer at metal gigs and leave goth clubs go home to sleep. LOL. well... maybe that's just me... haha...

never bothered me how people dress... I find some amusing that's all._

 
Totally agree. I've got an eyebrow and labret piercing that are both about 7 years old. When I got them it was kinda rebellious... now, it's just a part of who I am. I don't worry about my look being copied or criticized... it's just part of how I look. 

At 20 years old, you still have so many years ahead of you to develop your own style... who cares if someone is copying other styles, or even your own? At the end of the day, all you can do is be true to yourself! 

At my ripe ol' age, I greatly enjoy a quiet evening at home with my man over some crazy rock n roll filled adventure.... and I greatly enjoy being in bed by 10pm - whether it's a weekend or not. But those things simply come with age... as corny as it sounds (because I know I was skeptical when younger) at some point the quieter life becomes the more desirable!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_^But I always wonder how! I've cruised through old threads before, but I always know that they haven't been posted in in a long time._

 
Totally agree! I sometimes wonder how some really old posts gets dragged up... but at least some of them are kinda fun!


----------

